
How to use your private Git repos as npm modules - Dudemullet
http://nadafancy.com/2016/05/10/Using-private-git-repos-as-NPM-modules.html
======
drinchev
Why bother, when you can just use npm private modules?

It doesn't cost a lot (7$), it follows semver and it doesn't involve
additional configuration.

